# Antler Reproduction Price??



## jml2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Several years ago I shot a nice half racked buck. I think I want to have a taxidermist reproduce the missing side. How much would this cost? I am thinking of having this done and then hopefully next year getting a cape to having the antlers mounted on the cape. Any taxidermists in the southern MI area that do this kind of work. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

jml2
The best thing for you to do, is go to taxidermy.net and ask this qustion then get a hold of the MTA Michigan Taxidermy Association and ask them to recomond some one to you. 

One that comes to mind that I know of is Terry Weicks he is close to Grand Rapids.

I have a lot of mounts that I have done with repos, and I have bought a lot from him. They can start at 150 and go up from there.

Good luck and let me know if you have any other question.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

What your asking is going to cost you so much, your just going to say FOR GET IT! 

I had a huge rack come into my shop and checked into that same thing.

Usually the deal is...it'll cost you close to a grand (or more) and you/customer get the original and you get one set. They keep the copyright and the mold.

Huge bummer.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

You are better off finding an opposite side shed that is close to the original same age class rack.


----------

